# Helmet fit



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i personally don't wear a beanie under my helmet cause i ride in southern cali so it never really gets cold enough for me to warrent a beanie under my helmet, most of the time i have to worry about being too hot with the helmet on.

some people do wear em under their helmets, but it is usually in really cold places, or night riding. '

if the L fits right with no beanie i would probably go with that because if your like me you're prob not gona be using a beanie under your helmet


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

some people do and some people don't. it's all about your preference. personally, i only wear one with my helmet when it's really cold out.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

No need. I think some Pro-tec or certain helmets are designed without a lining/padding so you have to wear a beanie. I supposed if you wanted you could rip out the lining/padding in any helmet to make room for a beanie...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Unless you're looking at like a Capix SkateCap or a Sandbox or there's a model of Smith that's made to be warn with a beanie, DON'T wear a beanie. Helmets are for safety and they're plenty warm on their own. If you get a helmet not designed with a beanie in mind then with one it is no longer being used as designed.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Unless you're looking at like a Capix SkateCap or a Sandbox or there's a model of Smith that's made to be warn with a beanie, DON'T wear a beanie. Helmets are for safety and they're plenty warm on their own. If you get a helmet not designed with a beanie in mind then with one it is no longer being used as designed.


agreed but at the same time not everyone bombs around the mountain and hits the park. wearing a beanie under a helmet on a cold day is still protecting my head better than no helmet at all IMO.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

rephreshed said:


> agreed but at the same time not everyone bombs around the mountain and hits the park. wearing a beanie under a helmet on a cold day is still protecting my head better than no helmet at all IMO.


I don't know if that's accurate. A poorly fitting helmet could be just as bad or potentially worse(?) in a hard impact.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Wearing a thin beanie or balaclava will make the fit tighter but it won't effect the safety of the helmet. Most of the time you won't want to have one on.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

if you're wearing a beanie under your helmet, your helmet doesn't fit


----------



## aperdue (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, what I am looking at is the Smith Maze paired up with the I/O's. I have heard a lot of good reviews on that combination. I may just get something like an UnderArmor Baclava since they are pretty thin but still hold in heat.


----------

